# PPI PC250 Crossover Help



## 1FryShort (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've been running a sealed Kicker 8" sub off of a PC250 for about 6 or 7 years now. About 2 years ago, the amp's output would occasionally just stop, but could be resolved by jostling the crossover button (I need the amp's lp crossover function in my system). Eventually, I could not get any output at all with the crossover engaged, although the amp operates as normal without it. As you can imagine, I have a muddy mess of sound right now and need to fix it. I wanted to find out if anyone had experience with the crossovers going bad in the PC series and if so, whether the fix is a simple one I can do myself or if I should just send the thing out to be repaired and reconditioned at the same? Thanks.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I would try getting some contact cleaner/Deoxit and spray in the button for the crossover and try to clean it out.
If it was an intermittent problem this would be the easiest first step to resolve the problem.


----------



## 1FryShort (Jul 11, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> I would try getting some contact cleaner/Deoxit and spray in the button for the crossover and try to clean it out.
> If it was an intermittent problem this would be the easiest first step to resolve the problem.


Sound reasonable to me. I've actually needed another excuse to pick up a can of Deoxit anyway, as my daughter has been hounding me about cleaning up a scratchy volume pot on one of her guitars.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## 1FryShort (Jul 11, 2007)

So. . . I remove the warranty sticker and open up the amp today to take a look. Had remove the crossover switch assembly from the board. Let's just say that it was a lot easier to take apart than it was to re-install, which was a total PITA. Sure enough though, the contact pieces were all covered in gunk. After cleaning it up and re-installing it, I'm back in business with a fully operational system.


----------

